# me cachis en la mar



## Crescent

Buenas noches a todos, foreros. 

Vi esta frase, navigando por los foros hoy: _me cachis en la mar_, y aún no puedo entender lo que quiere decir.  Es que hasta no puedo encontrar el verbo de que viene ''cachis'' - sería ''_cachir_'', no? Pero esto no es en mi diccionario..

Podrían ustedes ayudarme a mí por favor? Estaría muy agradecida si pudieran explicar que quiere decir esta frase en español(y si es, por acaso, un proverbio?) y proveerme con la traduction al inglés (si hay una), por favor. 

Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## Conchita57

La expresión "me cachis en la mar" es una forma menos vulgar de decir "me cago en la mar" (del verbo "cagar"). En realidad esta versión "light" no suena para nada vulgar. A menudo se dice y escribe simplemente "mecachis". El equivalente en inglés sería "shit!".

¡Muy gracioso lo del verbo "cachir"!


----------



## ero-senin

Bueno a ver si puedo ayudarte. First of all, you won't find "cachis" in a diccionary. Es un poco desagradable pero me parece que "cachis" se utiliza para sustituir a "me cago en". This is used to exclaim about something.
I don't know how I can traslate it.

Bye.


----------



## oxazol

En realidad es bastante más suave que shit. Es muy light y suena muy cursi. Lo más usado es "me cago en la mar". Aunque hay otras mucho más fuertes más usadas: ...dios, virgen..


----------



## transparente

The infinitive would be 'cachar'  .


----------



## 27il

Es una expresión que suele utilizarse para quejarte cuando algo te cabrea, para no ser muy grosero o muy vulgar pues se utiliza esa expresión


----------



## Dudu678

No, no es correcto. La interjección completa es _mecachis_, todo junto  Indica enfado o sorpresa por lo general. Lo de _en la mar_ no sé por qué será, pero el caso es que se dice. Quizá por analogía con _me cago en la mar_.


----------



## oxazol

cachar???????????????? No se si existe ni siquiera ese verbo, pero seguro que no es el verbo de me "cachis" que no es ningún verbo.


----------



## Crescent

Conchita57 said:


> La expresión "me cachis en la mar" es una forma menos vulgar de decir "me cago en la mar" (del verbo "cagar"). En realidad esta versión "light" no suena para nada vulgar. A menudo se dice y escribe simplemente "mecachis". El equivalente en inglés sería "shit!".
> 
> ¡Muy gracioso lo del verbo "cachir"!



 Entonces, usted dice que no es muy vulgar, pero el equivalente en inglés sería ''shit!''. !! Jájá, pero la verdad es que ''shit'' es mas o menos...vulgar en inglés. No se dice a tu prefesor, o tu jefe... Pero sí que estoy de acuerdo que esto depende de con quien estás hablando, si la palabra ''shit'' es vulgar o no. 
A sí! Muchas gracias! Cagar si que está en mi diccionario, y según él, es bastante vulgar...
Entonces, en cuáles situaciones serían aceptable usar esta frase? Puede usted dame un ejemplo, por favor? Para que yo no diga estupideces y que la situación resulte muy embarazosa. 

Le gusta mi ''cachir'' a usted?? De verdad?  Vale, si está interesada saberlo, yo soy también la ''escritora'' de muchas palabras, como: asustante, embarazante, y la más célebre - _confusante_.


----------



## oxazol

Me cachis es una expresión muy infantil. Es tan cursi que o lo diría un niño o no se diría. En una conversación coloquial no se suele usar. Todo el mundo usa me cago... o joder o mierda. 
Con tu jefe o tu profesor ni me cachis ni me cago. Podrías decir "maldita sea!" = Damn


----------



## Dudu678

Crescent said:


> *1.* Entonces, en qué situaciones sería aceptable usar esta frase? Puede usted dame un ejemplo, por favor? Para que yo no diga estupideces y que la situación no resulte muy embarazosa.
> 
> *2. *Le gusta mi ''cachir'' a usted?? De verdad?  Vale, si está interesada saberlo, yo soy también la ''autora'' de muchas palabras, como: asustante, embarazante, y la más célebre - _confusante_.



*1*. Equivale a _me cago en la mar_, pero mientras esta es muy vulgar _mecachis_ es completamente inocenente e incluso a veces un poco cursi. La puedes emplear en cualquier situación _informal_ sin temor a resultar vulgar. Ejemplo:

_¡He vuelto a perder las gafas! ¡Mecachis [en la mar]!

_Cuidado porque aunque no resultes vulgar, el miedo tiene que venir por el otro lado, por resultar empalagosa, niña, y repipi. Mejor un buen _¡vaya! _y todos tan contentos. 

*2*. Cachir, cachar no existen. Como ya dije, es todo ello una interjección. Pero sí, son grandes obras de autor


----------



## Crescent

Muchísimas gracias a todos! Ustedes contestan tan pronto!  

Entonces...si he entendido todo correctamente, si dijera esta frase en la compañía de mis amigos, la gente no me daría miras raras..? 

Hhm..encontré los ambos:_ cagar_ y _cachar _en mi diccionario, pero la verdad es que quieren decir otra cosa totalmente!! Cómo es posible? 

También, podrían ustedes darme una traducción apróxima de esta frase en inglés, por favor?


----------



## oxazol

Para mí lo más aproximado sería Damn! o algo incluso más suave. En español es mucho menos que mierda! (shit!) o joder! (fuck!)


----------



## Crescent

oxazol said:


> Me cachis es una expresión muy infantil. Es tan cursi que o lo diría un niño o no se diría. En una conversación coloquial no se suele usar. Todo el mundo usa me cago... o joder o mierda.
> Con tu jefe o tu profesor ni me cachis ni me cago. Podrías decir "maldita sea!" = Damn



Jájájá! Esto es muy gracioso, Oxazol!  Muchas gracias por haberme enseñado como decir palabras malas en español, pero la verdad es que me encantan todos mis profesores al colegio, y no les diría nunca nunca nunca algo como esto, entonces... es un poco inútil.  pero muchas gracias de todas formas! 
Pero...me parece que ''mierda'' sí que es vulgar, y que..no se usaría tampoco entre amigos.. O quizás, no sé..


----------



## Dudu678

Crescent said:


> *1.* Entonces...si he entendido todo correctamente, si dijera esta frase en la compañía de mis amigos, la gente no me daría miras raras..?
> *
> 2.* Hhm..encontré los ambos:_ cagar_ y _cachar _en mi diccionario, pero la verdad es que quieren decir otra cosa totalmente!! Cómo es posible?
> *
> 3. *También, podrían ustedes darme una traducción apróxima de esta frase en inglés, por favor?



*1*. Sí, te mirarían raro. Pensarían que eres demasiado repipi. Quizá si tuvieras 5 años...

*2*. _Cagar_ es _to crap _y _cachar_ dije que no existe cuando en realidad quería decir que no existe con ese sentido. Quien te haya dicho otra cosa se ha equivocado .

*3*. ¿Traducción? Pues... _Oops! Darn it!_


----------



## krolaina

Qué raro que nadie haya nombrado el "mecagüen"...


----------



## oxazol

No utilizas "mierda!" entre tus amigos???? Pues si alguna vez vienes a España te sorprenderás de la forma que tenemos de hablar entre amigos. Eso es lo más suave de palabrotas ="badwords" que vas a oir y no serán pocas.


----------



## Crescent

oxazol said:


> Para mí lo más aproximado sería Damn! o algo incluso más suave. En español es mucho menos que mierda! (shit!) o joder! (fuck!)


.... Está usted seguro que tenemos el permiso de escribir las palabras malas en los foros? 
...Hhm, estoy aprendiendo tanto vocabulario esta tarde.. Me gustaría de verdad creer que nunca voy a decir estas palabras a nadie. 

Muchas gracias por su traduccíon, pero lo que quería yo fue una traducción literal - directamente del español.

Entonces, sería algo como: .....(verbo)....in the sea..?


----------



## Dudu678

Crescent said:


> Pero...me parece que ''mierda'' sí que es vulgar, y que..no se usaría tampoco entre amigos.. O quizás, no sé..


Pues exactamente con los mismos amigos y en el mismo contexto que se diría una expresión del tipo _holy shit. _Es vulgar, pero común entre amigos (depende de los amigos, claro).


----------



## oxazol

Puedes usarlas sin problema en el foro. Son palabras como las demás y forman parte del lenguaje. Como has podido comporbar necesitamos saber estas palabras para poder comunicarnos.
Simplemente no se pueden usar para insultar


----------



## Dudu678

Crescent said:


> Entonces, sería algo como: .....(verbo)....in the sea..?


_Mecachis_ es una interjección. La traducción literal es totalmente absurda, ya que lo es la expresión en español.

_Darn it in the sea.

_Doesn't make sense, I know.


----------



## beg

Muchas gracias por su traduccíon, pero lo que quería yo fue una traducción literal - directamente del español.

Entonces, sería algo como: .....(verbo)....in the sea..? [/quote]

no no! no podrías traducirlo literalmente, simplemente buscar una expresión equivalente. la traducción literal no tendría sentido en inglés

yo creo que la más acertada es Damn it!


----------



## Crescent

oxazol said:


> No utilizas "mierda!" entre tus amigos???? Pues si alguna vez vienes a España te sorprenderás de la forma que tenemos de hablar entre amigos. Eso es lo más suave de palabrotas ="badwords" que vas a oir y no serán pocas.


De verdad...? ...Ooh..no sabía que a los españoles les gusta tanto esto de palabrotas.. Tendría que tener cuidado cuando yo vaya a España! 

De hecho, me acuerdo de que alguna vez una amiga mía que acababa de volver de unas vacaciones que pasó en España, me dijo que al parecer, los españoles suelen decir: _Mier...._pero cuando están en compañía seriosa, no pueden decir ''mierda'' entonces dicen simplemente: _Miér....coles_. 
  Es gracioso, no?


----------



## Lagartija

Dudu678 said:


> *1*. Equivale a _me cago en la mar_, pero mientras esta es muy vulgar _mecachis_ es completamente inocenente e incluso a veces un poco cursi. La puedes emplear en cualquier situación _informal_ sin temor a resultar vulgar. Ejemplo:
> 
> _¡He vuelto a perder las gafas! ¡Mecachis [en la mar]!
> 
> _Cuidado porque aunque no resultes vulgar, el miedo tiene que venir por el otro lado, por resultar empalagosa, niña, y repipi. Mejor un buen _¡vaya! _y todos tan contentos.
> 
> *2*. Cachir, cachar no existen. Como ya dije, es todo ello una interjección. Pero sí, son grandes obras de autor



Entonces en inglés:

"I just lost my sunglasses again! Aw shoot!  That is the second pair this week!"

With kids around, a parent will often say "shoot" instead of "shit".  Kind of like saying "miércoles!" instead of "mierda".


----------



## krolaina

Crescent said:


> .... Está usted seguro que tenemos el permiso de escribir las palabras malas en los foros?
> ...Hhm, estoy aprendiendo tanto vocabulario esta tarde.. Me gustaría de verdad creer que nunca voy a decir estas palabras a nadie.
> 
> Muchas gracias por su traduccíon, pero lo que quería yo fue una traducción literal - directamente del español.
> 
> Entonces, sería algo como: .....(verbo)....in the sea..?


 
Cresci (como diría Heidita...), es imposible una traducción literal porque "cachis" no existe, es una derivación de "cago" como ya te han dicho. Me cachis en la mar, me cachis en la leche...son expresiones que significan lo mismo... como decir "vaya por Dios!", pero una traducción literal, literal....


----------



## Dudu678

Crescent said:


> _Mier...._pero cuando están en compañía *seriosa*, no pueden decir ''mierda'' entonces dicen simplemente: _Miér....coles_.
> Es gracioso, no?



Necesitaremos nueva entrada para el diccionario Crescent-Español.

Sí, son muy comunes las palabrotas o tacos, pero no somos los únicos ...


----------



## oxazol

Si. De hecho hay una canción de Juanes (Cantante colombiano famoso) que hace un juego de palabras con eso mismo:
Parece que va a decir mier..da y al final dice Miércoles y comienza otra frase con este día de la semana.
Esa expresión se usa algunas veces.

seriosa no. Serious = serio/a


----------



## Dudu678

krolaina said:


> "cachis" no existe, [...] Me cachis en la mar, me cachis en la leche...son expresiones que significan lo mismo...


Sigo siendo partidario del _darn it_, ya que es algo más suave.

Pero parece que hoy nadie me hace caso  Claro que _cachis_ no existe, porque no se escribe así. Es mecachis.


----------



## Southropia

Cachar!!... no me cachis!!

Huhuhu....probablemente esta fuera del contexto pero para vuestra ilustracion, en costado sur oriental del oceano pacifico "cachar" significa agarrar, encontrar, hayar...es un modismo muy antiguo y corriente aun...se dice que viene del ingles to catch.
La forma "me cachis" significa me encuentres, me veas.
"me cachis en el mar" seria "me encuentres en el mar", "me veas en el mar"...suena raro pero asi es...espero cacharlos en otra!!


----------



## Dudu678

Bueno, banderita blanca. Me rindo. Es *todo junto*, *no es un verbo*. Y sí, _cachar_ existe, pero no tiene absolutamente nada que ver. Ya lo expliqué en un comentario anterior.


----------



## oxazol

Dudu678. Yo estoy contigo. La gente se empeña en traducir cosas que no se pueden traducir.......


----------



## transparente

¡Me cacho en diez! ¡Caracho!  
¡Y no me digan que no es un verbo!

¡Saludos desde Sud América!


----------



## krolaina

Sí Dudu, Oxazol y yo estamos contigo  , todo junto, no es un verbo y no se puede traducir de forma literal. ¿Lo ves?


----------



## kittycat_nilo

"me cachis en la mar" es "me cago en la mar" pero te recomiendo no usar esta frase porque hoy en dia la gente joven no la usamos suena ridicula


----------



## Dudu678

krolaina said:


> Sí Dudu, Oxazol y yo estamos contigo  , todo junto, no es un verbo y no se puede traducir de forma literal. ¿Lo ves?


¡Muchas gracias por el apoyo moral!  Lo dicho, no es posible traducción literal ya que de hecho la propia expresión es totalmente absurda. Nos suena normal por repetición.


----------



## Antpax

Dudu678 said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por el apoyo moral!  Lo dicho, no es posible traducción literal ya que de hecho la propia expresión es totalmente absurda. Nos suena normal por repetición.


 
Hola:

Completamente de acuerdo contigo en todo, va todo junto, no es un verbo y no se puede traducir literalmente. Pero como comentario, la expresión *sí* que viene de un verbo. Realmente "mecachis en la mar" es una forma extremadamente suavizada de la blasfemia "me cago en la (virgen) María", con perdón.

Ssaludos.

Ant


----------



## Dudu678

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Completamente de acuerdo contigo en todo, va todo junto, no es un verbo y no se puede traducir literalmente. Pero como comentario, la expresión *sí* que viene de un verbo. Realmente "mecachis en la mar" es una forma extremadamente suavizada de la blasfemia "me cago en la (virgen) María", con perdón.
> 
> Ssaludos.
> 
> Ant



Y también yo estoy de acuerdo en esto. Vamos aclarando ideas, genial. Mira, me autocito:



Dudu678 said:


> Quizá por analogía con _me cago en la mar_.



Con la salvedad de que _mecachis_ se puede emplear sin más, mientras que para _cagarse_ (disculpen) se hace necesario el _mecagüen_, no sirve _me cago_, que los académicos no reconocen. Y menos mal que no lo hacen. Siempre nos quedará el güisqui...

 Saludos.


----------



## Mate

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Completamente de acuerdo contigo en todo, va todo junto, no es un verbo y no se puede traducir literalmente. Pero como comentario, la expresión *sí* que viene de un verbo. Realmente "mecachis en la mar" es una forma extremadamente suavizada de la blasfemia "me cago en la (virgen) María", con perdón.
> 
> Ssaludos.
> 
> Ant


Yo creía que se usaba para no decir "me cago en la leche".

La que dijo Transparente (Me cacho en diez) sirve para no decir "me cago en Dios". No es una opinión personal, sólo una expresión de enojo que utilizan quienes no guardan respeto por El Supremo Hacedor.


----------



## Ana_Fi

En la película Notting Hill, están Hugh Grant y Julia Roberts intentando saltar una valla (climbing a fence). Él se hace daño y dice (en español): ¡mecachis! Y ella se ríe y le llama cursi. Creo que en la versión original decía: Oopsy daisys! (I don't know if I wrote it well).


----------



## Antpax

Mateamargo said:


> Yo creía que se usaba para no decir "me cago en la leche".
> 
> La que dijo Transparente (Me cacho en diez) sirve para no decir "me cago en Dios". No es una opinión personal, sólo una expresión de enojo que utilizan quienes no guardan repeto por El Supremo Hacedor.


 
Me temo que no campeón, aunque se estás de coña, "me cago en la leche" es un eufemismo de "me cago en la leche que te han dado", que básicamente significa que me cago en tu (puta) madre (perdón otra vez), aunque finalmente se ha extendido su uso, el de me cago en la leche, no el otro, a otras situaciones que no implican insultar a nadie.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Mate

A esta altura de la _soirée, _Crescent ya debe tener claro el concepto. 

Yo por mi parte, he aprendido mucho.

Gracias y saludos - Mate


----------



## Dudu678

Mateamargo said:


> A esta altura de la _soirée, _Crescent ya debe tener claro el concepto.
> 
> Yo por mi parte, he aprendido mucho.
> 
> Gracias y saludos - Mate


Sí, aunque habría necesitado mucho menos, es lo bastante _intelligente._ Me ha costado que se me escuchara, pero han salido en mi defensa algunos 

Y me alegro de que se aprendan cosas en este foro.


----------



## krolaina

No era mi intención seguir... ejem.
Estaba pensando que nuestro "mecachis" es el "d'oh" de Homer Simpson... ¿no?.
En fín, mejor no me meto con "recórcholis"...


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> No era mi intención seguir... ejem.
> Estaba pensando que nuestro "mecachis" es el "d'oh" de Homer Simpson... ¿no?.
> En fín, mejor no me meto con "recórcholis"...


 
¿lo de Homer no es "moskis"?

Ant


----------



## Dudu678

krolaina said:


> No era mi intención seguir... ejem.
> Estaba pensando que nuestro "mecachis" es el "d'oh" de Homer Simpson... ¿no?.
> En fín, mejor no me meto con "recórcholis"...


Reconoce que sí era tu intención... 

Aquí lo de Homer Simpson si has visto el doblaje es _mosquis.

¡Recórcholis! ¡Repámpanos!

_Yo a veces digo, en plan jocoso:

_¡Pardiez!_


----------



## krolaina

Sí, sí chicos, es mosquis, pero también dice "ouch!" o en inglés "d'oh". Soy una enamorada de Los Simpsons...


----------



## heidita

Crescent said:


> De verdad...? ..Ooh..no sabía que a los españoles les gusta tanto esto de palabrotas.. Tendría que tener cuidado cuando yo vaya a España!


 
Confirmo esto, Cresci, ¡hablan de mal ,los españoles, para qué! 



> De hecho, me acuerdo de que alguna vez una amiga mía que acababa de volver de unas vacaciones que pasó en España, me dijo que al parecer, los españoles suelen decir: _Mier...._pero cuando están en compañía seriosa, no pueden decir ''mierda'' entonces dicen simplemente: _Miér....coles_.
> Es gracioso, no?


 
Ves, como yo soy muy educada y algo mayor, sólo digo esto,_ miércoles_, en vez de cualquier palabrota, como te podrán confirmar algunos de los participantes de este hilo.   
Estoy decididamente en contra de decir palabrotas, así que _mecachis _suena muy bien. 



krolaina said:


> Cresci (como diría Heidita...) , es imposible una traducción literal porque "cachis" no existe, es una derivación de "cago" como ya te han dicho. *Me cachis* en la mar, me cachis en la leche...son expresiones que significan lo mismo... como decir "vaya por Dios!", pero una traducción literal, literal....


 




Dudu678 said:


> Bueno, banderita blanca. Me rindo. Es *todo junto*, *no es un verbo*. Y sí, _cachar_ existe, pero no tiene absolutamente nada que ver. Ya lo expliqué en un comentario anterior.


 
En efecto, Cresci, toda una palabra y no es verbo.



transparente said:


> ¡Me cacho en diez! ¡Caracho!
> ¡Y no me digan que no es un verbo!
> 
> ¡Saludos desde Sud América!


 
La verdad es que no lo he pillado. 




krolaina said:


> Sí, sí chicos, es mosquis, pero también dice "ouch!" o en inglés "d'oh". Soy una enamorada de Los Simpsons...


 
Tampoco lo pillo.


----------



## Dudu678

krolaina said:


> Sí, sí chicos, es mosquis, pero también dice "ouch!" o en inglés "d'oh". Soy una enamorada de Los Simpsons...


Yo creía que cuando Homer dice _mosquis_ en realidad decía _d'oh _y que lo de _ouch _era común.

En cualquier caso, siguiendo con la tónica de repetición que se me olbiga a tener en este hilo, voto por _darn it_.

Ale, saludos


----------



## Makatrull

En realidad, _"Me cachis en la mar"_ es un eufemismo (pero muy eufemismo) de _"Me cago en la Virgen María"_.

Saludos.


----------



## Ivan Ferrer

Crescent said:


> Le gusta mi ''cachir'' a usted?? De verdad?  Vale...



Hola Crescent, salíendome del hilo del 'mecachis', permíteme que te sugiera una corrección a tu frase (que es correcta pero poco usual).
'_Le gusta mi "cachir" a usted?_' por lo menos en España se diría mejor:
'¿Le gusta a usted mi "cachir"?' o simplemente '¿Le gusta mi "cachir"?'.
¿Le gusta mi "cachir"? ¿De verdad?...
Si se añade 'a usted' después del 'le gusta' puede ser para indicar que el 'le' se refiere a 'usted', no a 'él', pues si nos refiriéramos a una tercera persona se diría igual. En un caso así, el referido se conoce por el contexto de la conversación.
-A Pepe le gusta tu "cachir".
-¿Le gusta mi "cachir"? ¿De verdad?...

Saludos. Me encanta tu buen humor.


----------



## andres65

Makatrull said:


> En realidad, _"Me cachis en la mar"_ es un eufemismo (pero muy eufemismo) de _"Me cago en la Virgen María"_.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo creo que esa explicación tiene más lógica, pues debe tratarse de un eufemismo por "Me cago en la madre". En inglés existe ese tipo de eufemismos: "shoot" por "shit" ; "heck" por "hell". En castellano, hay eufemismos como "caramba" que sustituyen a "carajo", voz que denota "disgusto o contrariedad" y que originalmente designaba al miembro viril.

En Venezuela (mi país) existen eufemismos por como "No juegue", "No jose"  que sustituyen a "No joda", expresión vulgar que denota disgusto o contrariedad. También "poner la torta" en lugar de "poner la cagada", es decir, echar a perder algo.

El término "palabrota" ("grosería", "mala palabra") no se traduce al inglés como "badword" como leí por ahí, sino como "swearword" o "four-letter word", esta última se traduciría como "palabra de cuatro letras", dado que vocablos típicos como "fuck" y "shit" tienen cuatro letras.


----------



## nelliot53

Por acá decimos mucho "*mecachindei*", y supongo que originalmente el *dei* sería *Dios*, así que lo suavizaron un poco. *Me cago en*____ puede expresar contrariedad, disgusto y hasta ira, pero usualmente no es 

una maldición fuerte.  También usamos una forma del *me cachi* que quizás nadie más use: *Me cago en ná* (me cago en nada).


----------



## autrex2811

Crescent said:


> Buenas noches a todos, foreros.
> 
> Vi esta frase, navigando por los foros hoy: _me cachis en la mar_, y aún no puedo entender lo que quiere decir.  Es que hasta no puedo encontrar el verbo de que viene ''cachis'' - sería ''_cachir_'', no? Pero esto no es en mi diccionario..
> 
> Podrían ustedes ayudarme a mí por favor? Estaría muy agradecida si pudieran explicar que quiere decir esta frase en español(y si es, por acaso, un proverbio?) y proveerme con la traduction al inglés (si hay una), por favor.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda.



Saludos.
lSería útil saber en quién la escuchó, pues al menos sí he oído la expresión "Mecachis biachis", como "¡En verdad / sí que sí / de veras!"; "¡Me lleva el tren / el demontre / el diablo / el carajo!"

Consúltese este vínculo para mejores referencias:
http://www.frasesparalahistoria.com/paremia/¡mecachis-en-diez-¡mecachis-en-la-mar


----------

